# Oops....new rear panel UMS required



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

Kicking myself...:bawling::bawling:

Backed the baby into another car tonight. Very low speed but damaged rear panel on the left side. 

Anyone out there know where I can get this fixed up? My concern is the UMS colour and paint process. I think the whole panel will need to be replaced. I am hoping - will need to check in daylight - it did no affect the rear quarter panel.

thanks


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that:bawling: ... but we still need piccies

kerbed a wheel myself; gutted

ed


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> I'm sorry to hear that:bawling: ... but we still need piccies
> 
> kerbed a wheel myself; gutted
> 
> ed


Will do tomorrow in the harshness of daylight. I can't bear to tell my 4 year old... he will really be in tears.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

ramsub said:


> Will do tomorrow in the harshness of daylight. I can't bear to tell my 4 year old... he will really be in tears.


Do Nissan do a touch up pen for the wheels? V. useful if they did.

I have Rota's on one car and with out a very good touch up kit I would be in trouble!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Is this the record - first accident in an official UK car? Congrats to that man.

Seriously, hope you get it sorted without too much hassle and pain to the wallett.

D


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

Hope you weren't one of those who criticised otheres about parking sensors!!

But I hope you get it sorted, there is nothing more upsetting than doing that to a new car. Its nothing about the skill of the driver, accidents happen to everyone


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

*Photos of the damage*

The photos.....

Picasa Web Albums - Rama - 2009_GTR_damage


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

ohhhh nooo


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

damn!!..........that is worse than i thought it was gonna be!

Hope you manage to get it fixed without any hassles.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

doesnt look too bad,could be worse if you would have hit the exhaust tailpipes too..

needs a new bumper + the rear quarterpanel painted....should be done with little money


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Really feel for you mate. I'd be crying in to my beer.... Hope you get it fixed with minimum hassle.......


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> doesnt look too bad,could be worse if you would have hit the exhaust tailpipes too..
> 
> needs a new bumper + the rear quarterpanel painted....should be done with little money


Money is not the point... insurance will cover it and no claims protected... my concern is the rear quarter panel... how the heck are they going to replicate the 7 coats of paint for the UMS paint job... i assume bumper will come painted already...


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

oh blimey...

really sorry for you.

I m sure they can get it perfect. There must have been other ums cars damaged in japan, us etc. so we would have heard about paint issues by now surely.

BTW are you andy911uk's friend?


----------



## spill (Jul 18, 2008)

ouch, sorry to see this, 

IIRC HPC told us there was only Middlehurts geared up to repair at the mo, 

might be worth a phone call


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

I want to cry and it isn't even my car!


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

spill said:


> ouch, sorry to see this,
> 
> IIRC HPC told us there was only Middlehurts geared up to repair at the mo,
> 
> might be worth a phone call


Thanks Spill. Good idea - left a msg with them. 

Anyone remember what Andy's (from Middlehursts) username is on this forum... was going to PM him as well.

Also thank you for all your comments. Your empathy has really helped me come to grips with this...:thumbsup:


----------



## MickB (Mar 13, 2008)

Dont think you were first to dent you new GTR. Picked my car up yesterday and was told couple weeks ago someone crashed there's on the same day they picked it up. They drove into back of a petrol tanker, obviously playing with the display functions and not concentrating on road


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

MickB said:


> Dont think you were first to dent you new GTR. Picked my car up yesterday and was told couple weeks ago someone crashed there's on the same day they picked it up. They drove into back of a petrol tanker, obviously playing with the display functions and not concentrating on road


S**T!! That would be really bad. Even with insurance one assumes you go to the back of the queue......


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Really bad luck Rama! :bawling:

This is the first car I have ever had with reverse parking sensors (the non-Nissan ones) and I'm doubly glad I've got them now!

Seriously, for all of you on the fence about bothering to order sensors, do it!
The rear of the car is enormous and you can't see much with the mirrors.

I still wish there was a rear-view camera option that would work with our MFDs...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I still wish there was a rear-view camera option that would work with our MFDs...


I have a camera and a switching unit sat in my house awaiting a UK GTR to test it on.

I'm hoping to have a chance to test it very soon....


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Really bad luck Rama! :bawling:
> 
> This is the first car I have ever had with reverse parking sensors (the non-Nissan ones) and I'm doubly glad I've got them now!
> 
> ...


Thanks David. Are you parking sensors the "ugly sort" with the 4 sensors mounted on the bumper? Was the colour match good?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

why dont Nissan offer something like this??

Nissan Parking Sensor | No Holes | Front & Rear Reverse Parking Sensors


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I've posted about this type of sensor earlier.

Andy at Middlehursts said they'd looked into them but felt the amount of metal around the bumper area would impede its performance.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ramsub said:


> Thanks David. Are you parking sensors the "ugly sort" with the 4 sensors mounted on the bumper? Was the colour match good?


No, those would be the Nissan sensors and I don't want holes cut into my bumper.

I went for the cheaper option offered by Middlehurst with just two sensors built into the number plate bracket:









I think it looks fine apart from the black tabs holding the plate on, but I'm getting Middlehurst to remove those during its first service and use double-sided tape.

It apparently doesn't cover the corners as well as the 4 sensor option, but I am very careful in using my side mirrors.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> I've posted about this type of sensor earlier.
> 
> Andy at Middlehursts said they'd looked into them but felt the amount of metal around the bumper area would impede its performance.


Sorry charles must have missed that post, thanks for clearing that up :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

pic of the ones in the bumper










having that edge sensor is good


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I've seen these in the flesh on a DMG GTR and they were fine, but they would clearly look too noticeable on the lighter colours.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

ramsub said:


> Backed the baby into another car tonight.


Sh*t! I didn't know launch control worked in reverse! :bawling:


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Is this some kind of veiled J-Lo's buttock fest ? 

Maybe you should fit a reversing klaxton ! 
Then other "lesser" parked cars will know to get out your way !
Or .... the Mines Titanium external Roo Bars look pretty sexy :clap::clap:
Soz C :bawling:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Ouch ,Thats quite a crunch on the back end ,I'm sure there will be some decent garages that can match that up ,with out insurance that would look to be to be very expensive .Hope you get it sorted out quickly .


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

WOW! definatley getting the parking sensors know ,hope you get it sorted without too much headache m8.


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

*Update on repairs*

All,

Thought you might be interested to know the following I have learnt from my experience of getting this repaired:

1. I am insured with Directline and they initially wanted it sent to their bodyshop (for me in south london that was DWS in Mithcham).

2. DWS was good enough to tell Directline that they are not yet equipped / accredited to deal with GTRs particularly in UMS with the 7 coats of paint. DWS also recommended that I be able to choose my bodyshop.

3. Motorline (the HPC I purchased from) tell me that there are only 5 bodyshops in the UK accredited to deal with GTRs - one each in Bournemouth, Tunbridge Wells, Midlands, West London and Scotland. I am going to Motorcare in Tunbridge Wells. These guys have all been trained in France on the GTR paint process and have had to buy in some specialist equipment. Directline engineers say they are only 2 bodyshops accredited... but I was not told their names. Middlehursts also say they are fully equipped to do bodywork.

4. Directline have been excellent so far in letting me choose where I go.

5. The cost for the repairs is very high - close to £4k. Most of it is labour given the paint process. Good insurance is therefore strongly recommended.

6. Newera seem to be able to source fully painted bumpers cheaper so if I did not have insurance I would definitely consider that route as I don't think I have any other panels damaged.

7. Am going to consider the "David Yu" numberplate type reversing sensors or camera now for sure. Camera I guess makes sense if it can be incorporated into the screen on the car which from searching the threads is a possibility but not yet proven technology on the Euro Spec cars.


Anyway heres hoping none of you need to go through this learning process :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ramsub said:


> All,


I suspect the current, what seem to have been quite cheap, insurance quotes, owners are seeing, won't last long on the 35:chuckle:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for all that info, and hope it gets sorted to the high standard this car warrants.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that if we can cut a camera into the MFD, that some enterprising individual will come up with a camera mount that fits in the spare hole next to the rear fog light. That would be neat!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

The cost of "small" repairs is normally fairly insignificant when insurance companies quote - far more important is the likelihood of receiving a medical claim (from you or a 3rd party) or a total write-off. These are rated according to your claim,driving history and your postcode.

However, anyone making a general repair claim can expect their gross (pre NCB) premium to go through the roof on renewal, as that is when you start to repay for the repair.

D


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> The cost of "small" repairs is normally fairly insignificant when insurance companies quote - far more important is the likelihood of receiving a medical claim (from you or a 3rd party) or a total write-off. These are rated according to your claim,driving history and your postcode.
> 
> However, anyone making a general repair claim can expect their gross (pre NCB) premium to go through the roof on renewal, as that is when you start to repay for the repair.
> 
> D


Sumo69, what if you protected your NCB?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

ramsub said:


> Sumo69, what if you protected your NCB?


Lets put it this way - say you have a premium of £750 with 50%NCB then your "gross" would have been £1500.

If you have a fault claim with protected NCB, I would believe that the "gross" would go up by a third - as above £2000 and then you get your 50%NCB discount (as it was protected) leaving you a bill of £1000.

If you don't have protected NCB, then that would go down by 2 years entitlement to 30% leaving a bill of £1400.

Always worth protecting the NCB but it doesn't stop the change in the "gross" premium on renewal.

HTH

D


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks sumo. very helpful.


----------



## paulg390 (Dec 13, 2007)

oh no gutted for you. Hmmm... dont suppose you work where I do  PM sent... Everyones been emailing me about it on level B2 as that is exactly the spec I had on order until Le Crunch made it too scary to proceed for me... :bawling: Would love to have a look round if it is where I think it is.


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry to see this ... 

I also suspect the bumper will not come painted ... most are just primed ... also most of the backend including the boot lid will be sprayed ... this is so it is matched perfectly.

PP ... nope RSPaul is my old RS4 friend..


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

*Something you might want to try.....*

How about near boiling water on the affected area, this could make the original shape reform...

Certainly worked on an RS2000 drropsnoot dink I had in the 80's

Different materials I know, but give it a go, after all, what have you got to lose?


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

Tetsuya said:


> How about near boiling water on the affected area, this could make the original shape reform...
> 
> Certainly worked on an RS2000 drropsnoot dink I had in the 80's
> 
> Different materials I know, but give it a go, after all, what have you got to lose?


Tetsuya, she is a little beyond the hot water trick... did try it though... neighbour looking at me like I was crazy...

The dealer did say to me when i picked it up that with the UMS colour, MINOR scratches can be made to disappear by pouring some boiling water on the area and rubbing with a polishing cloth... but this dent is beyond that. New bumper arrives on the 18th... can't wait.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

edited before it gets deleted -am not a trader on here sorry


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

ramsub said:


> 7. Am going to consider the "David Yu" numberplate type reversing sensors or camera now for sure. Camera I guess makes sense if it can be incorporated into the screen on the car which from searching the threads is a possibility but not yet proven technology on the Euro Spec cars.


Let us know how you get on with this - I have PM'd Adrey to see if he knows of anyone who has installed his rear camera kit... or has anyone installed the GTROC camera (as listed in the GTROC shop)?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I have the components for the rear camera sat in my garage. 

PVCI-NIS1 - Peripheral PVCI-NIS1 Video Interface for Select 2004-Up Nissan/Infiniti Nav Radios - .Browse By Vehicle - Car Video - Car Video - Navigation Interfaces - Peripheral - Discount Car Stereo.com - Detail

Plus a Kenwood CCD2000 rear camera off ebay.

Total cost around £450 inc all shipping and import duties.

I am hoping to get Andy at Middlehursts to check the wiring loom on the back of the audio system to see if it is the correct one. I would be very surprised if Nissan changed the connector which the switching unit hooks into.

Then you only need power, ground, reversing, and handbrake.

I am very sure this system is very, very similar to Adrey's kit, but half the price. I also have diagrams off NAGTROC to aid install.

Unfortunately my car wont arrive until July so unless Andy can help, it may be up to a helpful fellow to try and install my kit first!


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Superb - good luck with that! My car is due the same time as yours... if I get lucky and bump up the queue I will let you know - I will be looking for something similar... have you given up on the "hidden in bumper" parking sensor now?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

guycuthbert said:


> Superb - good luck with that! My car is due the same time as yours... if I get lucky and bump up the queue I will let you know - I will be looking for something similar... have you given up on the "hidden in bumper" parking sensor now?


Good work following my posts fella!

I have given up on the hidden parking sensors only because it would appear that the GTR's bumper is far too metal ridden to make that effective.

I'm really hoping to get a chance at Middlehursts to test my kit as it would certainly help many folks with their rear camera setup.


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> I have given up on the hidden parking sensors only because it would appear that the GTR's bumper is far too metal ridden to make that effective.


Is that lots of separate metal bits, or a single metal crash bar? If it's the latter then it should work nicely as a substitute antenna... I asked the same of Marshall's but they were unsure of the details.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

The bumper, and in fact the whole rear section of the car is very plastic. The only potential problem with metal is the bumper reinforcement bar that sits behind the bumper.

I have bought one of the Parking Dynamics hidden sytems and will be trying it this weekend. Biggest job is getting the bumper off. Looks to be about 30 assorted clips & nuts.


Rich


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Good work Rich, big thanks from the community for trying this out


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> The bumper, and in fact the whole rear section of the car is very plastic. The only potential problem with metal is the bumper reinforcement bar that sits behind the bumper.
> 
> I have bought one of the Parking Dynamics hidden sytems and will be trying it this weekend. Biggest job is getting the bumper off. Looks to be about 30 assorted clips & nuts.
> 
> ...


I'll second those thanks Rich.

Let us all know how you get on and whether this hidden system is worth a punt.


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

+1

Nice one Rich - let us know how you get on...


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Well done Rich - we await with anticipation!

D


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> The bumper, and in fact the whole rear section of the car is very plastic. The only potential problem with metal is the bumper reinforcement bar that sits behind the bumper.
> 
> I have bought one of the Parking Dynamics hidden sytems and will be trying it this weekend. Biggest job is getting the bumper off. Looks to be about 30 assorted clips & nuts.
> 
> ...


...and it's a massive bumper! Be careful with it and good luck.


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> The bumper, and in fact the whole rear section of the car is very plastic. The only potential problem with metal is the bumper reinforcement bar that sits behind the bumper.
> 
> I have bought one of the Parking Dynamics hidden sytems and will be trying it this weekend. Biggest job is getting the bumper off. Looks to be about 30 assorted clips & nuts.
> 
> ...


If it works Rich maybe I can convince the guys fixing up the bumper to fit it for me whilst they are replacing it. Any upside I can find from this debarcle (Self made of course) would be welcome!!


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Have been a bit too busy driving to make a start on this.  Had not expected a 3500 rev limit to be so much fun. 

However I temporarily fixed the sytem to the outside of the bumper of a Subaru, and can report that it does seem to work. 

If you walk up to the car, first level beeps are at about a yard, next level at 18 inches and the full tone at about a foot.

Issues are that the car must be moving to get a tone. If movement stops the tone stops.

If you start moving again the beeps / tones start again, however it can get confused at that point with the tone being different than you would expect for that range.

If you come out of reverse and back in it's recalibrates and is ok again.

I also suspect, but did not do the tests to confirm that unlike ultrasonic it will detect a large object sooner than it does a small object?

Finally the manual states that it can have problems when the bumper is wet, due to water flowing from the car to the bumper confusing it. It says that it detects this and sensitivity is turned down.

I feel there must be some snags, as otherwise these would be seen as standard equipment in a lot of cars. Snags may be as described or there may be more?

Anyway assuming there is a break from driving and cleaning the car, boy do they get dirty quickly, I will have a go at fitting it to the GT-R, and do some propper testing.


My gut feel from the tests on the Subaru are that it will not be as good as ultrasonic, and the results will need an element of inteligence / interpreting to get the best from it. Howevrer I think it will be better than not having one at all.


To be continued...


Rich


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

*R35 without bumper cover*

Here is pircture of what it should look like under the bumper cover... although this one has had the top gear "careful attention" given to it . Not sure if that large metal structure will pose issues with the parking dynamics sensor

Top Gear crashes Nissan R35 GTR | Miscellaneous Blog at Super Street Online Magazine


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> Have been a bit too busy driving to make a start on this.  Had not expected a 3500 rev limit to be so much fun.
> 
> However I temporarily fixed the sytem to the outside of the bumper of a Subaru, and can report that it does seem to work.
> 
> ...


Rich - did you manage to fit this over the long weekend... or were you out there enjoying the car too much


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Did not get round to it I am afraid. What with driving  and other things  there was not time.

I did make these up.



If you have removed a few clips, and broken some finger nails, you will know what they are for.

Also sussed out the connections for the reversing light.


Not sure when I will have time now, will post up as soon as there is more progress.


Rich


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

was there any progress with this??


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

So... I finally got the car back on 13 June after 4 weeks in the bodyshop. Against the estimate of £3700 approx that was provided to the insurer in late April any guess on what the final invoice price was? Just a hint... they assumed £400 for paint wheras the actual price was £1,400... so the final price was a little higher.

Any guesses.........???


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

6K?


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

mifn21 said:


> 6K?


Higher.....


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

7.5K?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I can see all our insurace cost going up next year....


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow you could have bought an R32 as a runaround for less than the repair :chuckle:


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

bhp said:


> 7.5K?


keep going....getting warm


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

_sheeeet!!! _8.75K?


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

bhp said:


> _sheeeet!!! _8.75K?


8.1k


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Surely south of 10K? That's like nearly 20% of the car!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

That was a pretty pricey parking ding!

Reverse sensors fitted yet Rama?


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> That was a pretty pricey parking ding!
> 
> Reverse sensors fitted yet Rama?


No....Waiting for Middlehursts reverse parking camera which Gary was promising. Am going to follow him up... in the meantime only driving to places with easy parking.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sh*t - guys can you please be careful so as not to cause the hike in premiums that little accidents will cause before I get mine - no way these cars are going to stay relatively cheap to insure with a small knock like that costing £8k to sort!!

I hope the reparing garage bought you the sensors and camera out of the profit margin!

D


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

could you have got a second hand part from Japan, I bet loads are changing stuff out there

my dent knocked out for 200 quid less than the excess....


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> could you have got a second hand part from Japan, I bet loads are changing stuff out there
> 
> my dent knocked out for 200 quid less than the excess....


Newera quoted £1860 + approx £350 to fly it out. Then it had to be fitted and the rear qtr painted as the bumper scratched that when it popped out. Also I got told about the UMS coloured cars all being slightly different and getting a painted bumper which was not hand matched is a bad idea :blahblah::blahblah:

In the end I decided to stick with one of the 5 approved bodyshops for GTRs and here we are....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

ramsub said:


> Also I got told about the UMS coloured cars all being slightly different and getting a painted bumper which was not hand matched is a bad idea :blahblah::blahblah:



Do you think Nissan does match each bumper for a special car......they get the bumper in the correct color and install it,done..

Not possible that this small damage is 10000€,never......someone needed to finance his holidaytrip with your crash


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Cant look*

Ouch Ouch Ouch that makes me wanna bleed !!! Hence I did go down the parking sensor route front and back, couldnt bear to do that to my baby !!!


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Do you think Nissan does match each bumper for a special car......they get the bumper in the correct color and install it,done..
> 
> Not possible that this small damage is 10000€,never......someone needed to finance his holidaytrip with your crash


two points:

1. there is a specific paint code which is longer than just the "KAB" colourcode you usually find. This is found on the underside of the body panels. Mine was "AJ94-9KAB-0101 90-NIS KAB". Apparently batches of cars have different codes and the paint is matched to a batch. So maybe not individual cars... but at least batches.

2. I find it hard to believe that a large insurance company (Who picked up the bill) would allow themselves to be shafted by a bodyshop.


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Snap, did my 350GT yesterday










Took the bumper off and got the bumper back something like with the help of a hot air gun










Was only a small wall I hit lol


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

cause








result :-(








sticking things










pulling








halfway








Fin
There are other ways than dealers and silly insurance claims

250+ VAT, dentman.co.uk

could do with a light spray to finish off


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

this is turnng into dent corner


----------

